# UPC mediabox dvr



## woodpecker (30 Mar 2008)

Hi folks ,
            Does anyone know how to change the clock on a dvr box?

Thanks


----------



## Crunchie (30 Mar 2008)

woodpecker said:


> Hi folks ,
> Does anyone know how to change the clock on a dvr box?
> 
> Thanks



It should update itself. Mine hasn't yet but, as I recall, it was late in the day when it happened last time.


----------



## woodpecker (30 Mar 2008)

Thanks for that,will wait in and see what happens.


----------



## Frank (30 Mar 2008)

I have one the time is right now.


----------



## Frank (30 Mar 2008)

I tell a lie just realised I hadn't changed my watch yet.


----------



## Crunchie (30 Mar 2008)

Mine has righted itself


----------



## woodpecker (30 Mar 2008)

So has mine!. happy viewing.


----------



## theresa1 (7 Jan 2009)

Our new Digital+ (old name DVR) lets you take charge of your TV and watch what you want when you want. Pause and rewind live TV and record all your favourite shows. There's no tapes, no timers, no fuss, all for just €5.00 a month.
New customers can add our Digital Sports or Movies packs and get Digital+ FREE and Multi-room Viewing for just €2 a month.

What about loyal existing Customer's with Sports or Movies?

- They just have to keep paying €5 per month and more for Multi-room viewing - Thanks's upc!


----------

